# Call of nature while boating



## Oakley

I am asking for some advice. My wife and daughter will occasionally humor me and go out fishing with me. We have a 16' crestliner (sportfish) with an open bow. I have tried to make things as comfortable and easy as possible and the most difficult thing has been what to do when nature calls. We have rejected the coffee can thing and currently I have one of the little johnny containers with a female adapter (banana shaped cup that snaps onto the top of the little johnny). I also have a body curtain which basically looks like a giant pillow case with a hole in the top for your head to poke out of. Your lower body is inside the curtain bag and you can change clothes or do your duty without being revealed. Any other ideas? I would like to make the trips as easy and comfortable as possible. I am not asking for graphic details, just a general idea of what works best for dealing with the call of nature. Or is it best to just hold it and find a bathroom on shore?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## doublell

which calls for depends on long trips


----------



## slayer

Sounds like a real good reason to buy you a "BIGGER" boat  If they have to hold it enough times she will agree with you....


----------



## kimmy48635

okay i know this sounds crazy, but a pringles can works very well. the lid seals it up and it is great. i have used it in the hunting blind and the ice shanty. it is compact and suits the purpose.


----------



## 1wildchild

The giant pillowcase thing cracked me up!!! If you are going to those lengths, I don't think a pringles can will be well received! How about a shore lunch so that they know that they can hit a porta potty or convenient bush?
  :tdo12: :xzicon_sm


----------



## Pine Needle

A bucket works great for me. That's if nobody is close enough to see me drop my draws. But I guess if you had to go bad enough, it wouldn't matter. :lol:


----------



## dtg

So far, my now 4yr old daughter has no problems utilizing a 5 gal bucket in my little 14' aluminum. I dont know how long it will be before she starts rejecting that deal.:lol:


----------



## Oakley

Thanks for the thoughts. I think I finally hit upon the simplest answer, a plastic bedpan. Not sure why I didn't think of it before. Plastic will not be as cold as metal bed pan to sit on and the bed pan already has the storage volume built in the bottom. Just use and rinse out. It should also stow easily in the boat as they are not very big.

1Wildchild - I got the body cover idea when I saw someone at the beach using one. We've used it on the boat often. It makes it a lot easier to change into and out of a bathing suit rather than trying to hold up a towel around you and change at the same time.


----------



## Flyfisher

My wife knows nothing other than the coffee can, please refrain from additional details that may cost me money. Indoor/outdoor carpet that you can hose off works well with the coffee can.


----------



## sfw1960

Flyfisher said:


> My wife knows nothing other than the coffee can, please refrain from additional details that may cost me money. Indoor/outdoor carpet that you can hose off works well with the coffee can.


:lol::lol:
:lol::lol:
:lol::lol:


----------



## MI_Bowhunter

just tell her to hang her behind over the side, hey we're all family:evil:


----------



## nashtrash69

Go to a good camping equipment store and buy you a portable shower unit they pop right up you can go in a sit on a 5 gal bucket


----------



## RIVER LADY

Well for those times when you forget to grab the bucket, and the pillow case suit is not an option and where did that coffe can go? 

I have resorted to the live well.:lol: Hey, desperate times call for desperate mesasures. You don't have to worry about any spills and you can even flush it.:lol: :lol:

Of course, this is before you catch your fish for the day.


----------



## Bunny

The plastic Foldgers cans with the aroma seal lid works well. It's even got a handle on the side so you can hang on to it while you go. Unfortunatly there is no easy solution for women in boats unless you buy a boat with a potty in it.


----------



## adjusted3

I will say, I read this thread 4 times before responding. I still giggle with all the ladies I have had on my boat. 

I have used the coffee can&#8212;they missed.

I have tried the live well&#8212;you can only flush it so many times&#8230;&#8230;Just tell them they can only PEE in it.

Pillow case-----Get real---I will pull that one out when I am in the circle pack at the pier heads and hit the horn 20 times while she is doing her business. That will make her think twice.

Bed pan----I can just see the 8 year old (with crossed legs) Daddy!!!!!!! &#8220;here you go sweetie&#8221; what in the HE!! Am I going to do with THAT!

5 gal bucket- they only way to go, Just make sure that you have removed all of your lures from it before you offer it up, Yep it has happened. 

Mark


----------



## Oakley

Thanks for all the replies. I ran the idea of the bed pan thing (and the bucket, and the resealable coffee container) past my girls and got a not so curteous response (hey I tried!) . Looks like I'm stuck pulling lines and heading to the shore bound hunker hut when the call is heard.


----------



## bluesun7602

i hold it. hold it hold it hold it until i'm bent over in pain. and get that motor goin' super fast on the way back in, boys! and make sure the closest potty to the boat ramp is well documented for a quick getaway, cuz i do not like using nature as my potty. i'm not that skilled. :lol:


----------



## ERnurse

MI_Bowhunter said:


> just tell her to hang her behind over the side, hey we're all family:evil:


I am glad we are family because you have probably seen my behind 

If I gotta go, I am not shy. We all do it so what the heck, I go and get back to fishing, Usually over the side. But I have used the 5 gal pal when water is too wavy, rough. the bad part is... Us girls have to take our pants down to our knees and when you have one of your downrigger rods going off, line screamin out, its tough to get those pants back up quick enough  

I actually shot one of my better bucks with my pants at my knees  

I gotta quit drinking coffee


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse wrote:
I actually shot one of my better bucks with my pants at my knees  

Girl, sounds like you and I are two of a kind. Those dang bucks always catch me with my pants down.:lol: And some say don't pee in the woods while hunting. What do they know huh? :lol: :lol: 

Talk about flashing someone. Free shows are guaranteed if I'm out fishing.:lol:


----------



## MI_Bowhunter

Hey, just watch out for the hood on your jacket!! That would but a new twist on warm and fuzzy!


----------



## ERnurse

MI_Bowhunter said:


> Hey, just watch out for the hood on your jacket!! That would but a new twist on warm and fuzzy!


ne_eye: gross :lol:


----------



## NEMichsportsman

We are often many miles offshore and out for many hours are spent on the water...

Works out nice as I don't have to ask the wife to go along due to the obvious lack of facilities!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERnurse

NEMichsportsman said:


> We are often many miles offshore and out for many hours are spent on the water...
> 
> Works out nice as I don't have to ask the wife to go along due to the obvious lack of facilities!!!!!!!!!


and that is when she visits her boyfriend


----------



## RIVER LADY

ERnurse said:


> and that is when she visits her boyfriend


 
OUCH!:lol:


----------



## bilili_3

Always used a 5 gallon bucket and a coat or raincoat situated behind the fishing action. "everybody look to the back of the boat" gets hollored frequently by all parties. It's kinda you respect me and I'll respect you. With my daughter when young...I was first able to model the respect of looking aside for someone else (like my husband's buddy), the having everyone including her, look aside for me...and then waiting till her need overcame her bashful bladder to prove she would be respected,,,even on a bucket with her pants down and a raincoat :lol: LL


----------



## NEMichsportsman

ERnurse said:


> and that is when she visits her boyfriend


:lol: We have certain established protocols for most situations....as far as boyfriends are concerned that is ok- as long as he is willing to do some household maintenance and/or contribute towards the monthly bills.


----------



## BilgeRat

When i first got my boat, had my kids out with me, one of the kids goes...Daddy gotta go #2, well, mad dash back to the boat ramp where the public restrooms are at. After a few more outings and the Daddy i gotta go thing, I went and bought one of those chemical port a potties. They are great! Also good for camping when you don't want to leave the tent in the middle of the night. Just have to dump once a while and rinse out real good..

Other nice thing, they don't tip over and they are more comfortable to sit on than 5 gal bucket...

For cover, i have a blanket.

Well that's my 2 cents worth....


----------



## ERnurse

NEMichsportsman said:


> as long as he is willing to do some household maintenance and/or contribute towards the monthly bills.


AMEN brother, with the way prices and the economy are going, a helper with these burdons isnt a bad idea


----------



## UpNorthWOLF

It hasn't been addressed yet, but human poo in the water is not a good thing. We got bugs in our stool that are bad for the environment (hear that people/cities along the water?). Even then, try and take the urine full jars, cans, etc. back to land to dump (to be filtered by the soil).

Some of you may jump on me for the hastle, but you know what I say is best.


----------



## Dedge

Going to the bathroom on the boat is usually a sure-fire way to get bit. I have had to fight more than one fish mid-stream.:lol:

I am actually glad this post came up, becuase it has been a problem for me when I have taken my wife out on the boat and always wondered what everyone did. You may say I'm a wuss, but the livewell thing is just plain gross. I mean seriously you are going to put fish in there that you are going to eat! Nasty!:lol:



Dan


----------



## eddiejohn4

I always have a porta potty on board for the wife. and if she had to wait, Im afraid she would probably club me like a baby seal.And I have been clubed, it hurts.


----------



## RyGuy525

> Going to the bathroom on the boat is usually a sure-fire way to get bit. I have had to fight more than one fish mid-stream.:lol:


Been there done that! They always seem to know when you aren't fully paying attention and that is when they bite.


I took my girlfriend out on the ice a few times this winter. At first she sure wasen't thrilled with the idea of going in a 5 gallon bucket, but she kind of just got used to it. It's going to be interesting to see how she handles it in the boat this summer!


----------



## 1wildchild

RyGuy525 said:


> Been there done that! They always seem to know when you aren't fully paying attention and that is when they bite.
> 
> 
> I took my girlfriend out on the ice a few times this winter. At first she sure wasen't thrilled with the idea of going in a 5 gallon bucket, but she kind of just got used to it. It's going to be interesting to see how she handles it in the boat this summer!


If she can handle it on the ice, trust me the boat will be no problem! Sheesh guys have it way too easy! :lol: :lol:


----------



## luckibuck14sgirl

I have no problem going in an old tide (laundry detergent) bottle with the top cut off. There are no spills and if you gotta go bad enough...then you don't care. I'll hang over the side too! I love fishing too much to give it up just because I have to pee. However, I can hold it for a decent amount of time. Just give her the tide bucket and initially she will look at you like "you have got to be kidding me," but if you gotta go, you gotta go and going in that bucket will feel a lot better than holding it and once she realizes that it's not that bad to just go, then she won't ask for anything else. At least that worked for me and my boyfriend on the boat. At first I was leary...but I had to go and he wasn't going back to shore, so....

good luck!


----------



## jrsoup

Works better than your hat.


----------



## wyldkat49766

I agree, guys have it WAY too easy. And holding out a bare assed bum in 25 degree weather will almost ALWAYS bring out a deer too. And yes have shot one with my **** hanging out. Talk about a deer story.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

This is way too funny!!!!

But I had a bro-in-law that had terrible colitis and he wanted to s**t in my battery box?!?!?!?  :rant: :yikes: Well, I got him to shore quicker than you can image!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
tb


----------



## Nine Milly

I have seen a fish finder box used once. To this day I laugh harder than anything else when I think back to the corny moment. :SHOCKED:


----------



## MI_Bowhunter

MI_Bowhunter said:


> just tell her to hang her behind over the side, hey we're all family:evil:


yeah what he said.


----------



## RIVER LADY

Originally Posted by *MI_Bowhunter*
_just tell her to hang her behind over the side, hey we're all family:evil:_






MI_Bowhunter said:


> yeah what he said.


 
:lol: You dork.........were you bored and ran out of other peoples posts to quote or something?:lol: Dang you crack me up.:lol: :lol:


----------

